# Mäuse , deren Sensoren, MCU´s und  generelle Performance



## vvoll3 (19. November 2012)

*Mäuse , deren Sensoren, MCU´s und  generelle Performance*

*Nach wie vor WIP.*

Vorab ein kleines Glossar und eine kurze Übersicht:

 Derzeit gibt es drei Formen von Navigationssensoren,  da wäre zu allererst natürlich die Variante mit  einer Kamera und Bildvergleich, wobei eine LED zur Untergrundbleuchtung, wobei rotes, infrarotes  oder aber auch blaues Licht zum Einsatz kommen kann.(Optical LED). Dann gibt es die Avago(jetzt Pixart) Laserstream Sensoren, welche im Grunde genauso funktionieren wie  Erstgenannte, nur dass diese stattdessen einen Laser zur  Untergrundbleuchtung verwenden(Optical VCSEL). Der Twin Eye von Philips hingegen funktioniert gänzlich anders, er verwendet zwei im 90° Winkel angeordnete Laser, jeweils einer für die X und Y Achse, welche mithilfe  des Doppler Effekts Bewegung erkennen. Wieder ein anderes Konzept verfolgte Cypress Semiconductors mit dem "Opticheck" Verfahren auf das ich hier aber nicht näher eingehen werde.


Angle Snapping aka Prediction,

eine Art Pfadkorrektur die einem hilft gerade Linien zu  ziehen, viele Spieler schwören dagegen, es bleibt aber eine Präferenz.

Hier eine Veranschaulichung, ich hab jeweils zwei Kreise leicht versetzt gezeichnet und versucht schnell zu verbinden, die obere Linie wurde mit einer Intellimouse 1.1(MLT04) ohne Angle Snapping gezogen, die untere mit einer EC1(A3060) welche Angle Snapping hat.

http://s1.directupload.net/images/130809/jyjdsgca.jpg


Trackinglinearität, 

oder wie Logitech es nennt "Speed versus Resolution", einfach ausgedrückt wie gut die Maus bzw. der Sensor physische Bewegung unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit  umsetzt bzw. ob sich die CPI während einer Bewegung ändern, das kann sowohl in positiver Beschleunigung(zu viele Signale werden gesendet) als auch in negativer Beschleunigung(zu wenige Signale werden gesendet) enden. In der Praxis wirkt sich das ganze dann wie Mausbeschleunigung aus.

Hier eine Veranschaulichung mit einer Kone XTD(A9800) , der Punkt links ist der Sollpunkt an dem das Crosshair nach einer Mauspadlänge bereits hätte stoppen sollen, das Crosshair ist auf dem Istpunkt.
http://s7.directupload.net/images/121207/sthuywmf.jpg


Z-Axis Bug/Tracking,

eine Eigenheit des Philips Twin Eye, ein Verziehen des Zeigers beim  Anheben/Senken der Maus, welche aufgrund der Funktionsweise des Sensors nur schwer änderbar ist.

"Dynamic CPI Scaling"

Ein Algorithmus der die CPI bei keiner oder langsamen Bewegungen  verrringert um den Z-Axis Bug zu "beheben", so ähnlich wie Mausbeschleunigung, nur anders herum.

Cursorverhalten/jittering,

wie ruhig sich der Zeiger bei Bewegungen verhält, was je nach Unterlage/DPI/Linse oder aber auch Firmware variieren kann.

Lift Off Distance,

kurz LOD, ist die Distanz bis der Sensor keine Bewegungen beim Anheben  wahrnimmt, zu niedrig und der Sensor kann auf hellerem Untergrund keine  Bewegungen mehr wahrnehmen, zu hoch und es wird unbequem. Bei manchen Modellen kann man die LOD nach den eigenen Bedürfnissen anpassen.

CPI/DPI,

ist glaub ich jedem ein Begriff, aber je höher die CPI eines CMOS Sensors(sprich alles mit einer Kamera)  sind, desto mehr jittering tritt auf, um dem entgegen zu wirken werden die Bewegungen nachbearbeitet und somit das Ansprechverhalten der Maus schlechter, bzw. fühlt es sich wie ein Lag an, im nachfolgenden werde ich das bei extremen Fällen nur noch als "Smoothing" betiteln, je nach Spiel kann das keine bis gravierende Auswirkungen haben.

Malfunction Speed,

ganz einfach, die Geschwindigkeit ab welcher der Sensor keine Bewegungen mehr wahrnehmen kann.

Perfect Control Speed(PCS)

die Geschwindigkeit ab welcher Anomalien(z.B. negative Beschleunigung) auftreten.


*Sensoren:*

Optical LED

A4tech
Bloody Blazing A6     A3050
Bloody Blazing A9     A3050
Bloody R3a     A3050
Bloody R7a     A3050
Bloody R8a     A3050
Bloody V2     3305DK
Bloody V3     3305DK
Bloody V5 / V5M     3305DK
Bloody V7 / V7M     3305DK
Bloody V8 / V8M     3305DK
Bloody Warrior RT5     A3050
Bloody Winner T5     A3050
Bloody Winner T6     A3050
Bloody Winner T7     A3050
X-710BF/K/H     A3060
X-718BK     A3080
X-718BK "Rev. 2"     3305DK
X-748K     A3080
X-748K "Rev.2"     3305DK
X-755K     A3060
X-760H     A3060
Asus
Gladius     S3988
Sica     PMW3310
Strix Claw     PMW3310H
Commatech
M1     A3090
Coolermaster
Alcor     A3090
Octane     A3050
Recon     A3090
Spawn     A3090
Xornet     A3050
Corsair/Raptor Gaming
M3 DKT     A3060
M30     A3090
M40     A3090
M45     PMW3310H
Sabre Optical     S3988
Cougar
200m     A3050
Everglide
G-1000     A3080
EVGA
TORQ X3 Optical     A3090
TORQ X5 Optical     S3988
Func
MS-2     A3090
GEIL
Epicgear Anura     A3060
Epicgear Blade     A3050
Epicgear Cyclops     A3090
Epicgear Cyclops X     PMW3310
Epicgear Meduza     A3060
Genius
Maurus     A3090
Maurus X     A3090
Gigabyte
Raptor     A3090
Hama      
URage Reaper 3090     A3090
I-Rocks
IR-7572     A3090
IR-7810R     A3050
M06     A3090
M09     A3050
Symphony IRMO5-WP     A3090
KTEC      
KTM-9500+     A3080
Logitech
G1     S2020
G100     A3055
G100s     AM010 N1301T/N1303T
G300/G300s     A3055
G302     AM010
G400     A3080E/S3095
G400s     S3095
G402     AM010
G502     PMW3366DM-VWOU
G602     AM010
Mx300     A2020
Mx310     S2020
Mx500     A2020
Mx510     S2020
Mx518     A3080
MX518 2nd Gen.     A3080E
NEWMEN
GX1-F     3305DK
GX1-Pro     A3090
GX1-R     A3050
GX2     3305DK
GX2-Pro     A3090
GX3-Pro     A3090
NZXT
Avatar     A3080
MadCatz
R.A.T. 3     A3090
Microsoft
Intellimouse Optical 1.1     MLT04
Intellimouse Explorer 3.0     MLT04
Wheel Mouse Optical 1.1     MLT04
Blue     MLT04
Mionix
Avior 7000     PMW3310H
NAOS 3200     A3060
Naos 7000     PMW3310H
Ozone      
Radon Opto     A3090
Xenon     A3050
Perixx
MX-1800B     A3090
Puretrak
Valor     A3090
QPAD
OM-75     A3060
Rapoo
V20     A3050
V200     A3050
V300     A3090
Razer
Abyssus     S3888
Abyssus 2014     S3888
Boomslang 2007 CE     S3668
Deathaddder 3G     S3668
Deathadder 3.5G     S3888
Deathadder 4G     S3988
Deathadder Chroma     S3988
Diamondback      A3070/A3080
Diamondback Plasma     S3088
Diamondback 3G     S3668
Krait     S3088
Krait 4G     S3988
Salmosa (AE)     S3668
Roccat
Kone Pure Optical     A3090
Kone Pure Optical Military     PMW3310H
Kone XTD Optical     S3988
Kova     A3080
Kova [+]     3305DK-H
Lua     A3050
Pyra     3305DK-H
Savu     A3090
Steelseries
Ikari Optical     A3060
Kana     3305DK-H
Kana v2     A3090
Kinzu     VT5366
Kinzu v2     3305DK
Kinzu v3     A3050
Rival     PMW3310H
WoW Legendary     3305DK
Tesoro      
Gungnir H5      A3090
Thermaltake
Azurues      A3080
Azurues mini     A3080
Saphira     A3090
Talon     A3050
Theron Infrared     A3090
Zowie
AM     A3090
EC1/2     A3060
EC1/2 eVo     A3090
EC1/2-a     PMW3310H
FK     A3090
FK1     PMW3310H
Mico     3305DK-H


Optical Laser (VCSEL)

A4Tech
Bloody Terminator TL5     A9800
Bloody Terminator TL6     A9800
Bloody Terminator TL7      A9800
Bloody Terminator TL8     A9800
Bloody Terminator TL9     A9800
XL-740K     A6010
XL-747H     A6010
XL-750BK     A6010
Ace of Sweden
EDGE 3200     A9500
Anyzen
G9     A9500
Aorus
Thunder M7     A9500
Asus
GX850     A9500
GX950     A9800
GX1000     A9800
Coolermaster
Havoc     A9800
Mizar     A9800
Sentinel Advance II     A9800
Reaper     A9800
Corsair/Raptor Gaming
M4     A9500
M60     A9500
M65     A9800
M90     A9500
M95     A9800
Sabre Laser     A9800
Cougar
600m     A9800
700m     A9800
Cyber Snipa      
Silencer     A9500
Stinger     A6090
EVGA
TORQ X5 Laser     A9800
TORQ X10     A9800
Func
MS-3     A9500
Gamdias
Erebos Laser     A9800
Hades     A9800
Zeus     A9800
GEIL
Epicgear Anura     A9500
Epicgear Meduza     A9500
Genius
Deathtaker     A9500
Gila     A9800
Gigabyte
Krypton     A9800
M6900     A6090
M6980     A6010
M6980X     A9500
M8000     A6090
M8000X     A9500
Leetgion
Heelion     A9500
El'Druin     A9500
Logitech
Alienware TactX (Dell)     S9500
G3     S6006
G5     S6006
G500     S9500
G500s     S9808
G600     S9808
G7     S6006
G700     S9500
G700s     S9808
G9     A6090
G9x     S9500
Microsoft
Sidewinder     A6010
Sidewinder x3 A6010
Sidewinder x5     A6010
Mionix
Avior 8200     A9800
Naos 5000     A9500
Naos 8200     A9800
Oklick
Hunter     A9500
Ozone      
Argon     A9800
Neon     A9500
Smog     A9500
Perixx
MX-2000ll     A9500
Powerlogic
Alien G9     A9500
Prestigio
PMSG1     A9500
Qpad
5K     A9500
5K LE     A9800
Raidmax
Hoorai     A6010
Rapoo
V900     A9800
Razer
Copperhead     S6018
Habu (Microsoft)     S6018
Ouroboros     S9818
Taipan     S9818/S9819
Revoltec
Fightmouse Elite     A9500
Roccat
Kone     A6090
Kone [+]     A9500
Kone Pure     A9800
Kone XTD     A9800
Tyon     A9800
Sharkoon
Darkglider     A9500
Drakonia     A9500
Fireglider     A6010
Speedlink
Decus     A9500
Kudos/Kudos RS     A9500
Steelseries
Sensei RAW, Diablo 3, Blackops II, Guild Wars 2,
Heroes of the Storm  A9500
MLG Sensei     A9800
Sensei, Fnatic     A9500
WoW     A6090
WoW Cataclysm     A9500
Xai     A9500
Tesoro
Gandiva H1L     A9800
Shrike H2L     A9500
Shrike H2LV2     A9800
Thermaltake
Black "DTA"     A9500
Black Element     A9500
Level 10M     A9800 
Theron     A9500
Ventus     A9500
Volos     A9800
Zalman
ZM-GM1     A9500
ZM-GM3     A9800
ZM-GM4 "Knossos"     A9800


"Optical checkerboard"

Mionix                                                                   
Saiph 3200     CYONS1001U
Nova      
Slider X600     CYONS1001U
Steelseries      
Ikari Laser     CYONS1001U


"Doppler Shift"

CM Storm                                                                 
Inferno     PLN2031
Sentinel/Sentinel Advance     PLN2032
Ozone      
Radon 3K     PLN2030
Radon 5K     PLN2032
Razer      
Imperator     PLN2032
Imperator 4G     PLN2033
Lachesis     PLN2031
Lachesis 3.5G     PLN2032
Mamba     PLN2032
Mamba 4G     PLN2033
Naga/Hex/Epic/Molten/2012     PLN2032
Naga 2013/2014     PLN2034      
Orochi     PLN2031
Orochi 2013     PLN2033
Saitek/Mad Catz      
R.A.T. 3     PLN2030
R.A.T. 5     PLN2031
R.A.T. 5 Refresh     PLN2032
R.A.T. 7     PLN2032
R.A.T. 7 Refresh     PLN2033
R.A.T. 9     PLN2032
R.A.T. 9 Refresh     PLN2033
R.A.T. T.E.     PLN2034      
R.A.T.M.     PLN2033
Tt esports      
Black "DTG"     PLN2031

*MCU´s:*

A4Tech
Bloody V3    SoNiX SN8F2253BSG
ASUS
ROG Gladius    STMicroelectronics STM32-F103-T6U6A
Strix Claw    NXP LPC11U14F
CM Storm
Havoc    SoNiX SN8F2288
Mizar    Holtek HT32F1755
Recon    Cypress CY7C64356
Sentinel Advance II    SoNiX SN8F2288FG
Spawn    Cypress CY7C64356
Xornet    Cypress CY7C64343
Corsair
M45    Freescale MC9S08JM32
M65    Freescale MC9S08JM32
M95    Freescale MC9S08JM32
Cougar
700m    NXP LPC11U14F
Feenix
Nascita    Holtek HT82A525R
Func
MS-3    Weltrend WT6573F
Genius
G510    Weltrend WT6573F
Gila    NXP LPC11U14H
Maurus X    NXP LPC11U14H
Leetgion
El'Druin    Holtek H82A525R
Logitech
G300    SunplusIT SPCP866E2A
G302    STMicroelectronics STM32-L100 R8
G400    SunplusIT SPCP866E2A
G400 "Rev.2"    SunplusIT SPCP866E2A
G402    STMicroelectronics STM32-F102
G500    Freescale MC98JW32
G502    STMicroelectronics STM32-L100 R8
G9X    Freescale MC98JW32
MX 518 2nd Gen.    Cypress CY7C63743C
Mad Catz
R.A.T. T.E.    Cypress CY7C64215
Microsoft
Intellimouse Explorer 3.0    MLT04 (SoC)
Intellimouse Optical 1.1    MLT04 (SoC)
Wheel Mouse Optical 1.1    MLT04 (SoC)
Mionix
Avior 7000    STMicroelectronics STM32-F103-RBT6
Avior 8200    STMicroelectronics STM32-F103-RBT6
Naos 7000    STMicroelectronics STM32-F103-RBT6
Naos 8200    STMicroelectronics STM32-F103-RBT6
Razer     
Abyssus 3.5G    ELAN Microelectronics EM78M680DCMJ
Abyssus 2014    NXP LCP11U22F
Deathadder 3.5G    Cypress CY7C64215
Deathadder 4G/ Chroma    Freescale MC9S08JM32
Imperator 3.5G    Freescale MC9S08JM6
Taipan    NXP LPC11U14F
Roccat
Kone Pure    STMicroelectronics STM32-F103-C8T6
Kone Pure Military    STMicroelectronics STM32-F103-C8T6
Kone Pure Optical    STMicroelectronics STM32-F103-C8T6
Kone XTD    STMicroelectronics STM32-F103-C8T6
Lua    Cypress CY7C643
Savu    NXP LPC1343
Sharkoon
Darkglider    Holtek HT82A525R
Steelseries     
Ikari Optical    Cypress CY7C64215
Kana    Freescale MC9S08JM8
Kana v2    Freescale MC9S08JM8
Kinzu v2    Freescale MC9S08JM8
Rival    Freescale MC9S08JM16
Sensei    STMicroelectronics STM32-F103-C8T
Sensei RAW    Freescale MC9S08JM16
Sensei Wireless    Freescale MC9S08JM60
XAI    STMicroelectronics uPSD3422e
Tt eSports
Azurues    SoNix SN8F2255B
Level 10 M    SoNiX SN8F2288FG
Theron    SoNiX SN8F2288FG
Ventus    SoNiX SN8F2288F6
Volos    NXP LCP11U34F
Zalman
ZM-GM4 "Knossos"    Freescale MC9S08JM16
Zowie     
AM    Cypress CY7C64215
EC1/eVo/CL    Cypress CY7C64215
EC2/eVo/CL    Cypress CY7C64215
FK    Cypress CY7C64215
FK1    Cypress CY7C64215
FK2    Cypress CY7C64215


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Sehr geile Sache 

Da sind ja schon so ziemlich alle bei die es gibt


----------



## moparcrazy (19. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Echt Top!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch am ende der Liste eine kleine Auflistung der Stärken und Schwächen der Sensoren.

Ich frage mich nur warum Du das als "Spoiler" angelegt hast? Die funktionieren doch bei Mobilen Geräten nicht...


----------



## vvoll3 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Darum wirds ja auch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch erweitert.

Den Spoiler hab ich mnal rausgemacht.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Danke!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

_*TOP*_ *!*​Prima, dass Du Dir die ganze Arbeit machst, es schafft letztendlich absolute Klarheit, was hier im Unterforum _sehr _dienlich sein kann!


----------



## Bullveyr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Pff, sowas hab ich im Kopf. :p

Ernsthaft: Nette Auflistung


----------



## Westcoast (20. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

nette auflistung. kann man vielleicht die sensoren und deren vor/nachteile beschreiben.


----------



## moparcrazy (20. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Gibt es hier ein Echo?


----------



## InQontrol (20. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

wenn wie so oft schon gesagt noch pro´s und con´s dazu kommen dann ist glaube ich hie rmal ein abo angebracht...


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Guter Anfang!

Ich würde folgendes ändern:
1) Die Hersteller unterstreichen und fett, dazu eine leer Zeile.  Damit würde die Lesbarkeit steigen
2) Pro/Con Liste der Sensoren,


----------



## Lyph (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*



vvoll3 schrieb:


> [...]
> Zowie AM - Avago ADNS 3090
> *Zowie EC1/2 - Avago ADNS 3060*
> Zowie EC1/2 eVo - Avago ADNS 3090



Ich hätte da eine Frage zum Sensor: Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Zowie EC2 anzuschaffen, da ich aber unbedingt die glatte Oberfläche will (white Edition) kommt keine eVo in Frage. Nun stelle ich mir dir Frage ob der alte Sensor "Avago ADNS 3060" nur ersetzt wurde, da er nicht mehr produziert wird, oder ob dieser Sensor einfach nicht qualitativ hochwertig genug war (Bugs?).

Also kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen noch bei einem nicht-eVo-Modell zugreifen? Die Zowie EC2 Pro (white) könnte ich für 45€ erwerben. Ich spiele weder professionell noch exzessiv viel, jedoch sollte gerade bei Ego-Shootern kein Nachteil durch den Sensor entstehen.

Gibt es da irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## Stryke7 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Die Evo ist einfach das neuere Modell, da wurde nochmal etwas dran verbessert     Ich traue Zowie aber zu, dass auch der Vorgänger schon genießbar ist 

Was ist eigentlich "extensiv" ?   Intensiv und Exzessiv in einem? 


Kleine Anmerkung:  Wenn wir jetzt hier auch alle Maus-Kauf-Beratungen machen, wird der Thread etwas aus dem Ruder laufen ...


----------



## vvoll3 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Bitte derzeit noch keine Fragen stellen vieles wird sich dann mit dem Eingangspost klären, aber der ADNS-3060 wird nicht mehr in der EC Reihe verwendet weil er schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr produziert wird, in der Konfig mit Standard SROM und der Kingsis Linse bietet der 3060 höhere PCS und Malfunction Speed wie der 3090, hat dafür aber Angle Snapping.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Dezember 2012)

Erst mal herzlichen Dank für die ausführliche Auflistung. Ich habe hier im Forum beim Jubiläumsgewinnspiel eine Razer Orouborus (ich hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben ) gewonnen - leider ist sie noch nicht angekommen - und wollte mal wissen, ob über den Sensor schon etwas bekannt ist. Ist ja bei der schon erhältlichen Razer Taipan der gleiche Sensor drinne.


----------



## Bullveyr (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

@vvoll3

Ozone Xenon hat nur A3050


----------



## vvoll3 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Danke für die Erinnerung, wollte ich eigentlich schon machen als ich die Internals gesehen habe. :/


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Daumen Hoch!

Da ja der Z-Axis bug weg ist, ist der PLN 2033 (NICHT 2032) eigentlich nun zu gebrauchen oder?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Wer ist dafür, dass dieser Thread 'oben' angepinnt wird?

_*Ich !*_


----------



## turbosnake (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wer ist dafür, dass dieser Thread 'oben' angepinnt wird?
> 
> _*Ich !*_


+1


Aber um de Thread noch besser zu machen,  sollte man noch etwas mehr schreiben.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*



turbosnake schrieb:


> +1
> 
> 
> Aber um de Thread noch besser zu machen,  sollte man noch etwas mehr schreiben.


 
Same here,  wenn man diese schöne Datensammlung jetzt noch im Kontext interpretiert und somit nutzbar macht,  sollte der Freddi  oben angedolcht werden


----------



## vvoll3 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Es ist halt ziemlich schwer bei sehr vielen Variablen zuverlässige Ergebnisse zu bekommen und das Ganze kompakt zusammenzuschreiben. Eventuell werde ich wohl in einem separaten Thread darauf eingehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*



vvoll3 schrieb:


> Es ist halt ziemlich schwer bei sehr vielen Variablen zuverlässige Ergebnisse zu bekommen und das Ganze kompakt zusammenzuschreiben. Eventuell werde ich wohl in einem separaten Thread darauf eingehen.


 
Ich denke, es mangelt vor allem an objektiven Testmethoden ...   Man könnte eigentlich nur die einzelnen Sensoren vermessen, in dem man sie super genau (mind.  1*10^-5 m) bewegt (Versuchsaufbau aus passenden Schrittmotoren?)  und dann wirklich exakt ausliest, was sie für ein Signal wiedergeben ...    Und das dann interpretiert.  Düfte ziemlich schwierig werden ...


----------



## vvoll3 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Die Sensoren sind kein Problem, die verschiedenen Firmwares der einzelnen (CMOS-LED)Mäuse sind es. Die VSCEL und Doppler sind weniger problematisch.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Sehr schöne Liste, kann man weiterempfehlen 

Allerdings wundere ich mich noch immer, das in einigen Tt eSports-Mäusen (Black Element, Theron) inzwischen der 9500er Sensor drin ist, denn max. _5.600 dpi_ deuten afaik auf den Philips Twin-Eye 2032 hin, aber was solls...

DA 3.5/2013, IMO/IME 1.1/3.0, Savu, G400/MX518 - die Creme de la creme


----------



## vvoll3 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Liste, kann man weiterempfehlen
> 
> Allerdings wundere ich mich noch immer, das in einigen Tt eSports-Mäusen (Black Element, Theron) inzwischen der 9500er Sensor drin ist, denn max. _5.600 dpi_ deuten afaik auf den Philips Twin-Eye 2032 hin, aber was solls...



Verschiedene SROMs und so. Wenn du die Theron noch hast brauchst du sie ja nur umdrehen.


----------



## Superwip (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Welche Sensoren haben eigentlich die Microsoftmäuse mit BlueTrack Technik? Gibt es da nur einen?


----------



## vvoll3 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*



Superwip schrieb:


> Welche Sensoren haben eigentlich die Microsoftmäuse mit BlueTrack Technik? Gibt es da nur einen?



2, einen 1000dpi mit einer Malfunction Speed um die 1m/s und den aus der X8 mit 4000 mit hoher PCS aber schlechter Cursorquali.


----------



## Superwip (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Okay interressant


----------



## soyus3 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Hallo vvoll3,

sehr übersichtliche Liste!!! Ich habe sie mal hier mit im Forum auf ESReality (Quake und eSport) gepostet: ESR - mouses using flawless sensors - Hardware Forum
Der Thread dort ist mittlerweile sehr unübersichtlich geworden, aber dort sind viele Infos zu den Verhaltensweisen der einzelnen Sensoren drin.

Grüße, unihumi


----------



## vvoll3 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*



vvoll3 schrieb:


> Werd das Ganze demnächst noch ein klein wenig erweitern, vielleicht, oder auch nicht, kommt darauf an ob ich noch die Motivation dazu finde.



Ich werde ich das Ganze etwas anders angehen und sage darum einfach, wenn es Fragen gibt, dann raus damit, Wichtiges und Erwähnenswertes kommt dann als FAQ in den Anfangspost. Eine generelle kurze Funktionsübersicht folgt dann nächstes WE, diesmal allerdings versprochen.


----------



## okeanos7 (7. August 2013)

Wo ist sie? 

Und bitte bitte mach die herstellernamen fett und lass dazwischen etwas platzt.


----------



## vvoll3 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Ich hab leider erst seit heute wieder Zugang zu meinem PC, darum ging nichts weiter, mit dem Handy war mir das zu frustrierend.


----------



## ebastler (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*

Super Sache, danke!


----------



## vvoll3 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Mäuse und deren Sensoren*



vvoll3 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider erst seit heute wieder Zugang zu meinem PC, darum ging nichts weiter, mit dem Handy war mir das zu frustrierend.



Und da ich generell motivationslos bin, habe ich heute erst den Eingangspost geupdatet, ausserdem kommt da noch einiges mehr, da es sich allerdings um ein komplexes Thema handelt welches man nicht leicht zusammenfassen kann wird auch das noch eine Weile dauern. :>


----------

